
Indonesia 737 Max Final Report Blames Boeing Design and FAA Cert - mimixco
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/indonesias-investigation-of-lion-air-737-max-crash-faults-boeing-design-and-faa-certification-as-well-as-airlines-maintenance-and-pilot-errors/
======
zelienople
The report does a masterful job of obscuring the fact that flying a 737 Max at
low altitude and full throttle will create an overspeed condition.

The overspeed condition was the proximate cause of the accident because it
increased aerodynamic forces on the horizontal stabilizer that prevented the
crew from manually overcoming the AND (aircraft nose-down) trim applied by the
MCAS and also resulted in a terminal dive.

Turns out that it's hard to build an aircraft that is resistant to abuse by
pilots with grossly inadequate flying skills.

Maybe Boeing should have taken the Airbus approach and have three independent
flight computers vote on whether the pilot is an idiot. Oh, no, wait! They
keep managing to crash those as well.

~~~
rumanator
> Turns out that it's hard to build an aircraft that is resistant to abuse by
> pilots with grossly inadequate flying skills.

This red herring has been thoroughly refuted and discredited. It saddens me
how some people keep parroting this nonsense hoping to brush off Boeing's
gross negligence, specially when they resort to thinly veiled racism.

~~~
zelienople
Facts, not nonsense. Buried in the final report, but there for all to see if
you read it carefully.

Not racism. Air France 447 came to grief by the exact same process. It wasn't
a Boeing and it was flown by equally incompetent white men.

Likely Russian assets discrediting the second largest US defence contractor by
fostering the torches-and-pitchforks motif among the ignorant.

There is no room for opinion here. If you do not understand the aerodynamics
of this accident, you have no right or proper place in commenting.

And if anything, it's sexism, not racism. Men designed a system that values
money over all else. That system put ill-trained male pilots in the cockpit
without the flying skills to manage a simple runaway trim situation. It
actively excluded women for the same reason: it was built to entrench male
wealth.

~~~
salawat
This reads like some GPT-2 generated monstrosity to be quite honest, and can't
even stick with a cohesive message throughout its entirety.

There's also more than a few contradictory sections. If you're trying to send
a message, it's not succeeding.

>There is no room for opinion here. If you do not understand the aerodynamics
of this accident, you have no right or proper place in commenting.

Furthermore, stow the elitism. No one got to a place of expertise without
first being able to participate in the fundamental exchange of ideas.
Something you're currently having some difficulty in doing.

